# Etisalat sim and short term lets advise



## Britflyer (May 28, 2010)

Hi,

Did a search and couldn't find answers to either of the following questions:

1/ Got an etisalat Wasel simcard the other day for my unlocked UK iPhone 3G. Got the sim working for calls and sms and it shows 3G signal on the screen but it won't connect to any data services. Anyone know what I have to do to get it to work...is there a code to enter or do I have to go back on the customer help desk etc..?

2/ I'm being accommodated by my company at the Marriott Apartments for a month until I find myself my own accommodation. I work at the airport near T2, working shifts days and nights. I may have the chance to share with someone but they will not be coming out here for at least 2-3 months yet so the idea of taking a short term let seems the best option. Can anyone recommend any agencies that will not rip me off and have reasonably clean and tidy studio type places for one person. Either that or I have heard you can get serviced apartments on monthly lets...again any advise..? HELP..!

If I missed the answers to the above in my search please forgive but any help would be appreciated...! Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

It seems you have to activate the data on your sim which means you will need to go to customer service shop of the company from which you subscribed to phone services.
Also note that should you wish to use the phone and or data abroad the sim also needs to be activated for roaming.

Serviced apartments are good but also very expensive. You might be better off finding temporary shared accomodation of the type you pay month by month. 
Your best place to look at all the options and prices is dubizzle. com


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> It seems you have to activate the data on your sim which means you will need to go to customer service shop of the company from which you subscribed to phone services.
> Also note that should you wish to use the phone and or data abroad the sim also needs to be activated for roaming.
> 
> Serviced apartments are good but also very expensive. You might be better off finding temporary shared accomodation of the type you pay month by month.
> Your best place to look at all the options and prices is dubizzle. com


Just to add to the above, you can also call 101 from your phone and ask them to activate data services. If you plan to use the internet quite a lot, I would advise that you opt for one of the data packages, otherwise you'll find that you're out of credit after reading one email!!

Aside from serviced apartments, you may also want to rent a room for the few months before you decide on an apartment. Deira & Bur Dubai could also offer cheaper options for serviced apartments and are also close to the airport.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I am in a similiar situation. I have an unlocked 3GS from US and I bought a Etisalat SIM card. I had preset email setting to push emails so after i activated i got a few emails and it drained my credits. However every time i go to check my account (*121#) the amount always remains the same. Any ideas?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Britflyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did a search and couldn't find answers to either of the following questions:
> 
> ...


1. You need to go to the main menu (cant remember the number) and enable 3G data service and select the package you want ie 5GB, 10GB per month. Its all touch tone.

Make sure you have enough credit as I thinks theres an initital activation fee.

2. I stayed in Marriott Apts in Deira - hated it. ! I moved to Intercontinental Residence in Festival City. Same price and much much better. You can pay monthly on credit card etc etc. Best views, first class accom.


----------

